# Help With doing Patches



## mrshill (Sep 25, 2008)

Hello everyone! I know this topic has been discussed before but I still need to get more info if someone is willing to help. Ok, I am interested in doing patches for jacketbacks with my machine. I have no idea of where to get the products i need to make a good looking professional patch. So, i call a company that had some very good looking patches and asked what they used, well the guy told me they used Emblem twill, 4.5 mil adhesive and a 3/16 overlock stitched to finished the edges. With that being said I have no idea where to get this stuff. I have looked online with no luck. If there is anyone out there who has any idea on where I could get the twill, adhesive I would greatly appreciate it. I have a serger that I think can do a overlock stitch and I know that buying a machine that does the merrow stitch is out of the question any other thoughts or suggestions on this would be a big help aswell. 

Carolyn


----------



## Flint54 (Oct 16, 2008)

Without having a Merrow machine for the edges your results will be unacceptable even to you if you only use an overlock/serger for the patch edges.

We do a Safety vest for an orginazation with a 6 x 9 patch on the back. We make the patch and then treat it like an applique and run a satin stitch around the border covering the edge of the patch. Presto, a completed patch on the back. 

I would recommend if you are doing this on jacket backs to do the same. You will be very happy with the results. Just remember that the patch will be permenent using this method.


----------



## mrshill (Sep 25, 2008)

Flint54, you are so right. I have done further research on this and this is what else I have received. The fabric used is a preference but most used tackle twill. The adhesive that is used for the back of the patch after it is embroidered comes in sheets that you can purchase from twillusa. They offer several different types but remember that you don't wont the kind that will permanently adhere to the vest or jacket. You want the kind that will have a kinda light to medium hold that will allow just the right amount of stiffness for the patch and keep its shape. As far as the edges go. The merrow edge is the most professional looking from what I can tell. Unless you have a merrowing machine good luck. Also laser cuttings is used when there are intricate cuts that the merrowing stitching cannot do correctly. I hope this helps if anyone has anything else to add to this please let me know. 

Carolyn


----------

